# Ideal follicle length and endometrium thickness?



## hopes fading

Hi ladies. I wonder if you can help? I had my 1st follicle tracking scan today (CD13) and was a little disappointed that the radiographer didn't give me notes or explain anything! I have one follicle measuring 20 (. something)! and my endometrium is 9 (. something)! I thought I'd be given something in writing, so didn't take too much notice. The follicle should rupture in the next 48 hours, I have another scan after the weekend (CD16) which should confirm. I am of course pleased to have a seemingly good length follie but slightly disappointed that there is only one as it seems that lots of ladies have multiple! This is my 2nd round of clomid, 100mg as I didn't o on 50mg (even though a CB Digital OPK gave me a surge at CD18). I really hope I won't fail to release this egg too...

Any thoughts / stories will be gratefully received. Thanks, Hopes. X


----------



## dizzikel

The fact that you have 1 follie at 20mm and 9mm lining is fab! I know your lining needs to be at least 7.5mm. I understand why you are disappointed with only 1 follie but at least you are having tracking so they are able to up your dose again next time - you might not even need it! :) 

Good luck hun xx


----------



## hopes fading

Thanks Dizzikel! I am only worried cos last month I had the LH surge and didn't o. Guess I'll find out on Monday. I am not entitled to scanning on the NHS though, I have to pay and so I don't know if I will have it next cycle - it's £135 a go... 
There were 4 other ladies having scans at the same time and I think they were all going through IVF. How I admire those ladies, they must have been through such a journey already. I hope we don't have to go that far.
What CD are you? I really hope you get your BFP this month, please let me know. Hopes. X


----------



## dreamofabean

When i had my scan on monday my follie was 22.5 and lining was 9. She said that was excellent and i had ovulated by scan on wednesday! 
Apparently they like to see 3 lines of the endometrium on the scan and they saw that when mine was 9mm so i dont think you need to worry! Anything from 18-24mm is when a follie will pop i was told!! Good luck lovely xx


----------



## dizzikel

hopes fading said:


> Thanks Dizzikel! I am only worried cos last month I had the LH surge and didn't o. Guess I'll find out on Monday. I am not entitled to scanning on the NHS though, I have to pay and so I don't know if I will have it next cycle - it's £135 a go...
> There were 4 other ladies having scans at the same time and I think they were all going through IVF. How I admire those ladies, they must have been through such a journey already. I hope we don't have to go that far.
> What CD are you? I really hope you get your BFP this month, please let me know. Hopes. X

£135- Ouch! Fingers crossed that this follie produces a lovely sticky bean! I am praying that we don't need to go down the IVF but who knows - I can imagine it is a real rollercoaster. I really respect IVF ladies :thumbup: I wish I had a crystal ball sometimes!

I am on CD17... Ovulated around CD13/14. Of course I will let you know.

Fingers crossed hun xxxx


----------

